# ixp000.TMP error



## khans (May 23, 2003)

i m getting this error "ixp000.TMP" when i want to install MSN messanger 5.0 or 6.0.

i m new removing/uninstalling MSN 5.0 i have got same error .

any suggestion 


Reagards 
khans

Thanks


----------



## fpmm25 (Sep 13, 2002)

How old is your computer? and is the operating system windows 98 right?.


----------



## khans (May 23, 2003)

System is P II.

you r right Operating system is win98


----------

